# My latest project on "NEW GROUND"



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 11, 2018)

My latest project is going to be a gentlemen's pocket knife. I am designing and making it as I go. Using Alabama Damascus and so far it is going to have stainless steel spacers and single end spring. I think I will use Damascus for the pins too. So far I have to adjust the spring's overall height to accommodate the blade closing all the way into the knife, which is no problem, OAL open is 5-1/2" with 2 - 1/4" cutting edge. Gonna be fun...what do you all think?​

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 11, 2018)

That is going to be nice when you are finished! Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 11, 2018)

When are you going to do the Forged in Fire show and win 10k? You are a lock to win and I would enjoy watching that episode.

They look great so far.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 11, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## rocky1 (Jan 11, 2018)

This looks like it's going to get interesting!!


----------

